# Croatian Spider



## Crysta (Nov 20, 2007)

Lol, I think you guys will like this.
It's not Dolomedes tenebrosus, or scriptus...and I don't really think it's a Dolomedes either..
Male!
Found in southern Croatia, at Plocice! (this is Europe..for those none europe people)

Well, thanks to the people in the chat last night, I think we could safely narrow it down to Tegenaria.
Possibly Tegenaria ferruginea.?
Tegenaria atrica was mentioned too..but it looks a little too different in color.. and pattern.
More of the giant house spider look.. lol, but pretty. Also people around croatia claimed the bite to hurt a lot, and be toxic to some extent.


























Anyways, try your best I guess, no positive ID can really be taken from a picture, but an idea of what they might be can.

Crysta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lhystrix (Nov 20, 2007)

CentipedeFreak said:


> Well, thanks to the people in the chat last night, I think we could safely narrow it down to Tegenaria.
> Possibly Tegenaria ferruginea.?



Great pics. It certainly looks like a Malthonica (Tegenaria) ferruginea when compared to other images at least.


----------



## KyuZo (Nov 20, 2007)

it's a nice spider, it is such a tiny little thing.  great pictures by the way.


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Nov 21, 2007)

hi,
it is an Agelenidae. But it is NOT Malthonica ferruginea. I´ve caught and kept M. ferruginea several times and in different instars, they never looked like that.


----------



## problemchildx (Nov 21, 2007)

It reminds me of a pokie true spider! Very good looking anyhow, nice find!


----------



## Crysta (Nov 25, 2007)

Well, shucks. But thanks for the replies guys :d

I hope you enjoyed the photo's though, maybe i'll find out one day what this little bugger is


----------



## sambamwam182 (Aug 21, 2011)

hey guys, i too found a spider in croatia, the photo is pretty poor but if anyone could maybe give me a slight indication on what it could be, any help would be appreciated!


----------



## formi (Aug 22, 2011)

sambamwam182 said:


> hey guys, i too found a spider in croatia, the photo is pretty poor but if anyone could maybe give me a slight indication on what it could be, any help would be appreciated!


It is Argiope lobata


----------



## Crysta (Aug 22, 2011)

nice nice! where in croatia are you? some amazing snakes/lizards/insects there!!!~~


----------



## SteffDavis (Aug 23, 2011)

Spider Resistance  :
You will be surprised to know that Spider can survive for a long period of time without having any type of food good.A spider can survive for more than one year and it is very rare in all others species that they could survive for a long period of time 
without having food.


----------

